# Pittsy's Official DW Auto Finesse Aqua Deluxe Drying Towel review



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Auto Finesse Aqua Deluxe drying towel review*

Obviously 1st up thanks to the AF crew for this months review fodder and lovely air freshener :thumb:

Now this month came as a bit of a suprise in the fact that most of the time we get the chemicals to review but this month it was one of the most talked about hardware products of the last year.

The Aqua Deluxe towel has been incredibly popular since its launch and has in fact been out of stock on several occasions (when i have gone to buy one anyway) so it was a cool thing to receive but a interesting challenge to review.

A good drying towel is integral to a good wash technique, a decent towel will really cut down on the scratches which can happen during washing a drying and anything that can do this is a great addition to the arsenal... So how does AF's offering fare???

*The Product:*

The Aqua Deluxe drying towel arrives is a quality plastic wrapper for transit protection, no instructions on the label but its a towel innit

On pulling the towel out of the wrapping you can feel its a quality bit of kit, its not too big measuring at 500mmx700mm but man is it thick...

You can see this when comparing it to a 'normal', cheap supermarket drying towel.



Its a really nice Blue Green colour with a nice black edging strip around the edge, now initially when i saw this i was concerned but its very soft and smooth.

*Auto Finesse say:*

*Auto Finesse Aqua Deluxe Drying Towel is a luxury drying towel with an ultra deep pile developed to safely dry your vehicle with ease.

The Aqua Deluxe drying towel is 500mm wide and 700mm long so will dry your vehicle whether its folded in to half or in quarters.

Its deep 1200g/m² pile will quickly absorb all surface water whilst be safe and swirl free.

Approx size: 500mm X 700mm*

That sounds good so lets put it to the test...

*The Method:*

1st of all after hearing some feedback from other users about shedding of fibres on 1st use i decided to give the towel a quick 30deg wash with my usual 'microfibre wash'. It was then hung out on the line to dry, now it was a nice sunny day but the towel seemed to take an age to dry (in fact i would say it was not properly dry when i came to use it).

The test bed today was Mrs P's Cooper.



Nuff said really 

So a nice bath was needed with a bit of snow leaving a nice clean finish:thumb:



So time to put the Aqua Deluxe to work.

1st dab was to place the open towel on the roof then peel back to see what happens, at this point i am glad to report that the area where the towel was laying was dry :thumb:



I then went to pulling the towel along the panel, now this worked really well and the towel felt smooth as it glided across the panel which inspired confidence.



And you can really see by the bottom image the depth of the pile :thumb:

This trend continued round the whole car and you could actually feel the towel getting heavier but it still remained smooth to move and the car was left really nice and dry.

One bad point was that i found alot of fibres from the towel left on the panels even after an initial wash 



The car is well protected so wasnt sure how much water was on the panels so i weighed the towel before and after and the towel had gained about 220g which equates to 220ml of water (I honestly thought there would be more that that )



*Price:*

£12.95 available direct from AF http://shop.autofinesse.co.uk/aqua-deluxe or from other AF stockists.

At this price it places the Aqua Deluxe at pretty much the same price point as other 'Premium' towels.

*Would I use it again?:*

If it stops shedding fibres after a couple of washes then yes i will, i am looking forward to trying it on a bigger car to see how it performs.:thumb:

*Conclusion:*

The Auto Finesse Aqua Deluxe is a really nice 'premium' quality towel, it drys and seems to continue to soak up the water.
The smoothness across the panels really inspires confidence and has the ability to dry an entire car (probably 2) without the need to wring it out.
It would be too small to use as a bath towel but for drying a car its good, the only downsides being the line drying time a fibre shedding (both of which i hope will resolve them selves).



*Thanks for reading :thumb:*


----------

